# Carnations



## shirley gaskin (May 24, 2015)

These are knitted incorporating the eyelet Lace.


----------



## jcgardner (Nov 11, 2014)

Beautiful! Do you have a pattern for them? :-D


----------



## Jean K (Sep 9, 2011)

Oh so pretty! They look real!


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Very Pretty


----------



## shirley gaskin (May 24, 2015)

Yes I do have a pattern would you like a copy. thank you for your interest and comment, love Shirley


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Shirley! Your Carnations are beautiful. Love the assorted colours.Super work. :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

shirley gaskin said:


> Yes I do have a pattern would you like a copy. thank you for your interest and comment, love Shirley


Hello Shirley from North Yorkshire , I've just got some of that lace to try for the first time was thinking booties but your flowers are gorgeous never would have thought of them . Well done


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

Have always loved carnations - these are beautiful!


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

beautiful. My favorite flower. If your pattern is your own, why not just post it?


----------



## shirley gaskin (May 24, 2015)

The lace makes lovely bonnet trim.for babies. thank you for your comment.
love Shirley.


----------



## jcgardner (Nov 11, 2014)

I would love to have a pattern!


----------



## salthepal (Apr 1, 2015)

I've sent you a pm Shirley, Sal x


----------



## UteWhite1128 (Dec 2, 2014)

Very Beautiful! :thumbup:


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

Your carnations are so beautiful. Light and delicate looking. I love them with just the edge of color.


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

These are beautiful!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

They are very pretty and nicely made. It would be nice if you shared the pattern with all of us.


----------



## RV living (Jan 6, 2015)

shirley gaskin said:


> Yes I do have a pattern would you like a copy. thank you for your interest and comment, love Shirley


Please provide a link to where the pattern can be purchased or used from if free. I'm sure there are many more of us that would like the pattern and it's against copy write laws to share the printed pattern unless you are the designer.


----------



## RV living (Jan 6, 2015)

No picture, but is this the pattern you used?

http://www.lainesworld.co.uk/v/vspfiles/downloadables/KnitinLaceCarnationPattern.pdf


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Pretty.


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

So pretty! Wonderful work.


----------



## Ms Sue P (Mar 19, 2011)

Your carnations are so beautiful. Would like the pattern


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

Very pretty and clever. :thumbup:


----------



## Viwstitcher (Jul 29, 2013)

Exquisite.


----------



## omahelen (Jan 3, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Beautiful carnations... :thumbup:


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Shirley,

These are beautiful. I would love a copy too.

SouthernGirl



shirley gaskin said:


> Yes I do have a pattern would you like a copy. thank you for your interest and comment, love Shirley


----------



## pinkwitch (Mar 24, 2012)

Could you please add me to the pattern list? I was wondering what to do with Ruffle yarn other than a scarf.................


----------



## birsss (Aug 16, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful and perfect!!!!! Prettiest and most nicely made that I have ever seen.


----------



## twistedsister (May 22, 2012)

Oh your carnations are beautiful I would love the pattern too if that's possible


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

How beautiful!!


----------



## wheelersfarm (May 30, 2011)

I would also like the pattern Thank you


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very beautiful. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

I heartily agree with the other posts they are truly lovely. I would also like a copy of the pattern if it is available. I think they would be wonderful tucked into the Christmas tree.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

your flowers are beautiful. thanks for sharing.


----------



## simslyn (Apr 28, 2011)

I would love a pattern, too. Carrnations are my "birth flower" (January0


----------



## dickletn (Jan 23, 2011)

Yes your flowers are nice and very pretty. My I have the pattern also? Then we could all have flowers like you. Thanks so much.


----------



## Heartseas (Aug 30, 2011)

They are Beautiful. I would love a copy of the pattern


----------



## bullygrandma (Jun 12, 2012)

I would love the pàttern!


----------



## carmicv (Mar 21, 2014)

Please share pattern source thank you. Well done!


----------



## kyterp (Mar 3, 2011)

Shirley, they are lovely! I would love the pattern, too. Thank you in advance!


----------



## gmfair (Aug 20, 2011)

I use these flowers as identification on my suitcases when I fly........they are wired on now as the first ones I tied on and they were removed before my suitrcases appeared on the carousel..........Hugs Marjie


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Beautiful flowers and welcome to KP.


----------



## pennyyy (Sep 23, 2012)

Shirley I would love to have the pattern.


----------



## tourlady522 (Apr 8, 2011)

I would love to have the pattern also they are beautiful.


----------



## Bryce (Feb 21, 2014)

I love your carnations. If you have a pattern would you be so kind as to share it with me. [email protected] Thanks in advance Bryce


----------



## Dnorthrop (Feb 15, 2015)

Me too, just so pretty.
Pattern please?


----------



## romana (Sep 25, 2011)

Count me in!!! Would be a really fun break from just making scarves. Would PM you but think you probably have had enough. Will just wait till you have the time to honor all of us with the pattern....if available. Thanks, Peggy


----------



## Mary A (Jul 15, 2011)

The flowers are beautiful. My Mom loves carnations and I would love to make a bouquet. Please post the pattern. Thanks you.
MaryA


----------



## kerriwg (Oct 13, 2011)

Oh, yes please, tell us where we would find the pattern. They are beautiful!


----------



## patm (Apr 20, 2012)

Impressive! Beautifully crafted!


----------



## Robin Redhead (Feb 25, 2011)

They are lovely.


----------



## madeinparadise (Jun 12, 2011)

Carnations are my favorite flower so I love what you have created. I hope you are able to share your pattern.


----------



## knitnut1939 (May 1, 2013)

Absolutely stunning Would love the pattern although doubt if I can get the yarn here


----------



## eastend (Jul 28, 2012)

I think they are beautiful. I possible, I would love the pattern.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Wow!


----------



## shirley gaskin (May 24, 2015)

Here it is love Shirley .


----------



## pennyyy (Sep 23, 2012)

e the pattern


----------



## theresagsolet (Oct 6, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful


----------



## Pegster (Jul 8, 2011)

I would also love to have the pattern for these beautiful flowers!!


----------



## elmobird2 (Sep 10, 2012)

shirley gaskin said:


> Here it is love Shirley .


These are my favorite flowers as well. Would love to have the pattern for them. Was the pattern supposed to be with this latest pic? If so, it didn't show up.


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

I love knitted and crocheted flowers and those are really special!  Ann


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Gorgeous. &#128158;


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

Pattern please, those are beautiful


----------



## shirley gaskin (May 24, 2015)

Sorry i will try again.
Shirley


----------



## knittingagain (Apr 12, 2011)

Welcome to KP from the state of Oregon!
Your carnations are just stunning!


----------



## Pegster (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks so much!!


----------



## tourlady522 (Apr 8, 2011)

no pattern just the picture


----------



## carmicv (Mar 21, 2014)

RV living said:


> No picture, but is this the pattern you used?
> 
> http://www.lainesworld.co.uk/v/vspfiles/downloadables/KnitinLaceCarnationPattern.pdf


It looks the same to me as the one from the OP. Thank you


----------



## Syl (Apr 10, 2011)

Would love to have this pattern! Would you share?


----------



## sewnknit (Jun 8, 2014)

shirley gaskin said:


> Sorry i will try again.
> Shirley


Very pretty ...thank you for sharing the pattern


----------



## shirley gaskin (May 24, 2015)

Here it is.
Shirley x


----------



## shirley gaskin (May 24, 2015)

Yes looks like it exactly.
Shirley.


----------



## eastend (Jul 28, 2012)

eastend said:


> I think they are beautiful. Would it be possible to get this pattern or purchase it?


----------



## eastend (Jul 28, 2012)

I think the flowers are beautiful. Would it be possible to get the pattern or purchase it? Thank you


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## eastend (Jul 28, 2012)

I think the flowers are beautiful. Would it be possible to get the pattern or purchase it? Thank you


----------



## elfiestouch (Aug 31, 2011)

Very unique. Love your work.


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

They are gorgeous. Any pattern?


----------



## sewadilly (Apr 28, 2011)

thank you so much --


----------



## knittingagain (Apr 12, 2011)

See page 5 for the pattern.


----------



## melrea (Apr 28, 2015)

They are so beautiful. Could I have a copy of the pattern?


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

Beautiful, beautiful, beautiful.


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

Beautiful. I see a whole lot of these being made


----------



## Needlesgalore (Dec 30, 2011)

Beautiful flowers.


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

Thank you so very much I will head out for the store and see if I can get this lace and some yarn. Can't wait to get started. 
I think there will be a lot of posts for these in the next few weeks or so.



shirley gaskin said:


> Sorry i will try again.
> Shirley


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

pretty


----------



## Robin Redhead (Feb 25, 2011)

Thank you for the download, Shirley.


----------



## shirley gaskin (May 24, 2015)

I have put the pattern on the knitting forum if this copy doesn't show up
Shirley


----------



## Weasynana (May 8, 2014)

Very pretty.


----------



## kerriwg (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you Shirley! So kind of you to share.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very pretty


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Very pretty


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

They are so beautiful...


----------



## MAGSBISH (Jul 1, 2012)

Thank you for sharing the pattern of your beautiful flowers


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

I have made so many of these, but can no longer get the stems for them.....yours are very special and pretty.


----------



## Lil Kristie (Nov 25, 2011)

shirley gaskin said:


> Yes I do have a pattern would you like a copy. thank you for your interest and comment, love Shirley


As would I like a copy of the pattern. They are beautiful and look so real.


----------



## shirley gaskin (May 24, 2015)

Here is your pattern love. Shirley.


----------



## jcgardner (Nov 11, 2014)

Thank you so much!


----------



## Anceb1969 (Sep 11, 2014)

I absolutely LOVE the carnations. These are my favorite flowers! Would you mind sharing the pattern!


----------



## shirley gaskin (May 24, 2015)

This is the pattern.
Love Shirley.


----------



## misszzzzz (Feb 23, 2012)

excellent idea.


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

Very creative!


----------



## whitknits (Nov 9, 2012)

That's amazing!


----------



## RV living (Jan 6, 2015)

shirley gaskin said:


> Here is your pattern love. Shirley.


I everyone would go back to my comment on page 2 of this post I included a link to the pattern. Here it is again

http://www.lainesworld.co.uk/v/vspfiles/downloadables/KnitinLaceCarnationPattern.pdf


----------



## lizziebe (Aug 17, 2012)

Please, I, too, would love to have the pattern for these. They are incredible. Showed them to my daughter, who also Knits, and she was obviously wondering why I was showing her flowers on a knitting site. Thank you


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

That brings back memories.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Very pretty


----------



## Roshni (Jun 6, 2013)

Carnations, yes they are beautiful dear Shirley, thank you for the post, can I ask u for the pattern, thank you and god bless. Roshni from India


----------



## deechilders (Sep 24, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## shirley gaskin (May 24, 2015)

Certainly here is the pattern love and best wishes Shirley.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Beautiful! And they'll last forever!


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## eastend (Jul 28, 2012)

Shirley,

Thank you for the carnation pattern.
Have a wonderful weekend.


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

shirley gaskin said:


> These are knitted incorporating the eyelet Lace.


WOW!!! those are gorgeous, how did you do them??

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Molly M (May 25, 2013)

Gorgeous. They are now on my to do list


----------



## Downsouth Knitter (Mar 31, 2014)

shirley gaskin said:


> Sorry i will try again.
> Shirley


Thank you, I was able to download it from here. So pretty! And obviously a big hit here on KP!


----------



## gozolady (Jul 20, 2013)

Knitted one last evening. Took half an hour. Smashing very easy pattern


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

Found you posted the pattern, I down loaded
it, no just to find a place that sells knitting lace.


----------



## hppysvn (Jan 2, 2015)

If you would be so kind as to share the pattern, I would love it. Thanks.....for sharing the pic.....they are BEAUTIFUL and my mom would love them....she is in a nursing home and i would love to make her some.


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

hppysvn said:


> If you would be so kind as to share the pattern, I would love it. Thanks.....for sharing the pic.....they are BEAUTIFUL and my mom would love them....she is in a nursing home and i would love to make her some.


RV living on page 2 has the link to the flower pattern.

and on page 5 Shirley has the pattern posted.


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

shirley gaskin said:


> Yes I do have a pattern would you like a copy. thank you for your interest and comment, love Shirley


I would also like to have the pattern for these gorgeous mums. Thnx.


----------



## RV living (Jan 6, 2015)

BC said:


> I would also like to have the pattern for these gorgeous mums. Thnx.


If you read through the previous pages of this post you will see that the pattern has been provided multiple times


----------



## pinkwitch (Mar 24, 2012)

shirley gaskin said:


> Here it is.
> Shirley x


Thank you for sharing!


----------



## RV living (Jan 6, 2015)

ADW55 said:


> Found you posted the pattern, I down loaded
> it, no just to find a place that sells knitting lace.


I have found some at Joann Fabric. You can also buy online.


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

RV living said:


> I have found some at Joann Fabric. You can also buy online.


Thank you I will check Joann's again, when I looked before they
didn't have any, may have been just out of stock, but I don't 
buy on the internet, as I don't use credit cards.
Thanks again for you help.


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

shirley gaskin said:


> These are knitted incorporating the eyelet Lace.


I think these would make great boutonnieres for weddings and 
other occasions.


----------



## salthepal (Apr 1, 2015)

Hi Shirley, could I also please have a copy of the pattern for your carnations, they are beautiful. Thank you, Sal x


----------



## shirley gaskin (May 24, 2015)

Of course here it is
love Shirley 
Knit in Lace Carnation Pattern
Requirements
1.5 meters knit in lace
Double knitting wool
No 4mm knitting pins
Small amount of toy filling
Cast on 8 stitches
Row 1 Knit one knit twice into next stitch. Repeat knit one knit twice into next stitch
until end of row (12 stitches)
Row 2 Knit to end of row
Row 3 Knit one knit twice into next stitch. Repeat knit one knit twice into next stitch
until end of row (18 stitches)
Row 4 Knit to end of row
Row 5 Knit one knit twice into next stitch. Repeat knit one knit twice into next stitch
until end of row (27 stitches)
Row 6 Knit row incorporating lace.
Row 7 Knit to end of row
Row 8 Knit to end of row
Row 9 Knit to end of row
Row 10 Knit incorporating lace
Row 11 Knit to end of row
Row 12 Knit to end of row
Row 13 Knit one Knit two together. Repeat knit 1 knit two together to end of row (18
stitches)
Row 14 Knit incorporating lace
Row 15 Knit one Knit two together. Repeat knit 1 knit two together to end of row (12
stitches)
Row 16 Knit incorporating lace
Row 17 Knit one Knit two together. Repeat knit 1 knit two together to end of row (8
stitches)
Leaving a long end cut wool. Thread through remaining stitches and pull up tight.
Using the long end of wool sew up the sides of knitting, matching the cut ends of the
lace but leaving the cast on edge open.
Push toy filling in through the hole at the base of the flower. Sew up hole
Use florist wire and florist tape to make carnations with stems.
Knit in Lace  Wool  Knitting Pins  Toy Filling  Florist wire and Florist Tape 
Needles are all available from www.lainesworld.co.uk
Laines 60 Commerce St Insch Aberdeenshire AB52 6JB


----------



## salthepal (Apr 1, 2015)

Thank you so much, Sal x


----------



## poppydoppy (Jun 30, 2015)

shirley gaskin said:


> These are knitted incorporating the eyelet Lace.


How can I get a pattern for the lace knitted carnations


----------



## poppydoppy (Jun 30, 2015)

How can I get a pattern for the knitted lace carnations ? thank you


----------



## Bensley55 (Oct 27, 2015)

Beautiful carnations , please may I have the pattern x


----------



## Bensley55 (Oct 27, 2015)

Beautiful carnations , please may I have the pattern x


----------



## Bensley55 (Oct 27, 2015)

Beautiful carnations , please may I have the pattern x


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

http://www.lainesworld.co.uk/v/vspfiles/downloadables/KnitinLaceCarnationPattern.pdf


----------



## kacey66 (Sep 9, 2013)

Those are beautiful! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## caroleng (Jun 10, 2017)

These carnations are beautiful. Can I have the pattern please? Also, where do you get the eyelet lace?

Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## Jillyrich (Feb 11, 2013)

Gorgeous!


----------



## deexer (Sep 25, 2012)

They are very pretty.


----------



## sandy homewood (Apr 7, 2018)

I would love a copy of this pattern please Shirley.I would like to make these with my residents at work for Mothers Day.☺Thanks.


----------



## jude3602 (May 13, 2014)

Great job x love them


----------

